# Grilled Chipotle Brandy Marinated Portobellas



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

Grilled Chipotle Brandy Marinated Portobellas










20 Portabella Mushroom Caps 
1 cup olive oil 
1/2 cup wine vinegar 
2 oz cotija cheese, grated (substitute Romano)
1 clove fresh garlic 
1 tsp ground black pepper 
1 tsp ground oregano 
1/2 tsp ground cumin 
1/2 tsp ground coriander 
1 14 oz can of chipotles in adobo sauce (Canned or make your own) 
1/3 cup brandy 
salt to taste

Remove stems from portabellas

Mix remaining ingredients and blend in a food processor till smooth.

Brush marinade on mushrooms about 10 minutes before grilling

Grill on medium heat, flipping occasionally and basting with marinade.

Portabellas are done when they start bubbling while the gill sides are up.

Slice into quarters and serve with toothpicks. Great picnic side dish.

* These measurments are for the Chileheads out there. You might want to add the chipotles in smaller increments to achieve your desired level of heat.

==============

Chipotles in Adobo Sauce

10 whole Dried Chipotle Chiles
1/3 cup Onion sliced 1/2" thick
5 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 cloves garlic sliced
4 tablespoons ketchup
3 cups water
1/4 teaspoon salt

Combine all ingredients in a pan, cover, and cook over very low heat for 1 to 2 hours, until the chiles are very soft and the liquid has reduced down to about 1 cup. This recipe will keep for several weeks in the refrigerator in an airtight container. For chipotle puree, place cooked chipotles and sauce in a blender and puree.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

These Portobellas look so good. What time is dinner?


----------



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

Actually they were served with homemade Chipotle Garlic Sausage...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Watch out, Kimmie -- I know for a fact that this man is a barbecuing maniac, with at least a dozen grills of all types. Don't lose your heart (except from the clogged arteries)!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: Not to worry, Suzanne, my heart is already taken!

And of course I should follow your advice and settle for the man's Chipotles in Adobo Sauce recipe.


----------

